# Internet Browser on Mac OS 9



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for an internet browser that is compatible with Mac OS 9 and will load the page just as Firefox 2 or 3 would if you know what i mean. I'm looking for freeware. I do not want iCab but if there is no choice at all, I could buy it...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

iCab is the only up to date web browser for OS 9. So basically, it's your only choice.


----------

